# - PC mit 39 Watt Stromverbrauch? Es geht! -



## Rain_in_may84 (28. März 2008)

Alles fing mit diesen Thread an, ich wollte so wenig Strom verbrauchen wir nur möglich. 
Zu Intensionen und Problemen will ich mich hier nicht nochmal etwas sagen, das ist alles in den anderen Thread nach zulesen.

Doch Heute habe ich etwas erwähneswertes geschafft: nämlich einen idle Stromverbrauch für den Kompletten PC von 39 Watt zu schaffen und 42 Watt unter Last.
Meine Komponenten sind jetzt nicht sehr Highend und bis auf meine CPU (35W TDP) auch nicht besonders sparsam und das benutzte 
Xilence Netzteil ist eigentlich vom Wirkungsgrad her eher schlecht. 
Und Notebook oder Low Voltage Sachen 
habe ich auch nicht verbaut, sondern ganz normale Desktop Bauteile.

Mein verwendetes System hier:
Prozessor: Celeron S 430
Mainboard: GigaByte G33M-DS2R
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GiB G.Skill 1000 DDR2 CL5
Festplatte: Hitachi 250 GB P-ATA
Grafikkarte: Onboard: Intel GMA 3100
Sound: onboard
Netzteil: Xilence Power 350W ATX 2.0
Betriebssystem: Win XP Pro
Steckkarten: W-Lankarte (PCI)

Mit diesen, doch recht bescheidenen System habe ich es geschafft einen Stromverbrauch im idle von 39 Watt (Nehmerleistung) 
zu bekommen und bei 100% CPU Auslastung von 42 Watt. 
Ich muss zwar zugeben, dass ich etwas geschummelt habe, weil 900MHz und die 0,76 Volt kann ich nicht im BIOS einstellen 
sondern nur unter Windows (keine Ahnung warum). Zudem habe ich mein W-Lan Adapter deaktiviert und meinen DVD Brenner 
hatte ich auch nicht angeschlossen weiterhin habe ich nur 1 RAM Riegel drin gehabt (allerdings war das ein 2GiB Riegel).
Trotzdem konnte ich den Stromverbrauch auf doch sehr beachtlich Werte senken, wie ich finde. 
Zumal ein Arbeiten unter XP in einer sehr angemessenen Geschwindigkeit möglich war.

Selbst mit 1170 MHz und 0,86 Volt Vcore, das sind die Minimaleinstellungen mit den ich den PC starten kann, 
liegt des PCs bei 44 Watt unter Windowsdesktop mit allen beiden RAM Riegeln und bei 50 Watt bei 100% CPU Auslastung.
Hier ist sogar ein noch schnelleres Arbeiten unter Windows als mit einen AMD XP2000+ möglich.
Auch angemerkt sei hier, dass es sich um den Strom handelt den der PC mit Netzteil verbraucht. 
Wenn man jetzt noch den Wirkungsgrad des Netzteiles weg lässt kommt man bei 80% Effizienz(welches dieses Netzteil sicher nicht hat)
auf ca. 31 Watt was die Komponenten real Verbrauchen.

hier die genauen Einstellungen zum 39 W System:

Prozessor: Celeron S 430 @ 900MHz @ 0,76 Volt
Mainboard: GigaByte G33M-DS2R FSB und MCH mit jeweils 0,15 undervoltet
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x2GiB G.Skill @ DDR2-400 @ 1,8V
Festplatte: Hitachi 250 GB P-ATA
Grafikkarte: Onboard: Intel GMA 3100
Sound: onboard
Netzteil: Xilence Power 350W ATX 2.0
Betriebssystem: Win XP Pro
Steckkarten: W-Lankarte (PCI) ausgebaut

Wie gesagt ein zügiges Arbeiten unter Win XP war möglich darum wundert es mich, warum ich Heinzel mit solchen Komponenten einen solchen Verbrauch hinbekomme und die Industrie es nicht schafft,
durch Kernabschaltung, Untertakten, Undervolting usw. einen Officemodus zu produzieren der auch nur annähernd an der 50W Marke kratzt. Weil ganz ehrlich zum Texten, Surfen und Musik hören reicht es, mehr Performance brauchts da nicht. Denn spätestens wenn man seinen Strom selber bezahlt ist einen der Verbauch nicht mehr egal, vorallendingen dann wenn der PC eh nichts macht 

MFG

PS. das System ist nichteinmal besonders teuer CPU (<30), Mainboard(<80), Netzteil(<25) also kein Ökoauschlag 
Und noch anzumerken ist, das mit einem besseren Netzteil und mit einen Board was mehr UC/UV Features bieten würde noch wesentlich mehr Strom eingespart werden könnte, SSDs würden nochmals den Verbrauch senken.


----------



## dogy (29. März 2008)

Gz, 39 Watt sind schon nicht schlecht. Gibt ne niedrige Stromrechnung  Könntest mal vergleichen mit dem Stromverbrauch eines Notebooks.


----------



## Captain Future (29. März 2008)

Mein Samsung X20 braucht minimal im Idle (Akku) 8,5 Watt -inklusive Display. ;P


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. März 2008)

dogy schrieb:


> Gz, 39 Watt sind schon nicht schlecht. Gibt ne niedrige Stromrechnung  Könntest mal vergleichen mit dem Stromverbrauch eines Notebooks.



Jo, neben Captain´s Werte habe ich nur noch die von Pokerclock gefunden *klicken* im idle Verbraucht er weniger aber im load Modus habe ich die Nase vorn 
auch wenn es nicht so Gerecht ist, weil mein Monitor (der Verbraucht 19W) ist da nicht mit eingerechnet und er hat einen DualCore CPU.

MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2008)

Also hab nochmal ein paar genauere Werte nachgemessen im IDLE.

* IDLE - 8 x 200 Mhz - 1.600 Mhz - 0,973 v - 27 W mit Monitor (max) - 18,8 W ohne Monitor

IDLE - 10 x 200 Mhz - 2.000 Mhz - 1,275 v - 31 W mit Monitor (max) - 25 W ohne Monitor*  (hier springts aber ganz schön zwischen 22 W und 31 W war alles dabei.)

Mein Desktop-Hintergrund war überwiegend Blau, ähnlich der XP-Taskleiste.

EIn heller Hintergrund (PCGHX Forum) macht ganze 4 W aus.

Es hing nur ein Netzwerkkabel dran. Keine Maus (macht 2 W aus), WLAN aus, Bluetooth aus, Fingersensor aus.

Wie kann man eigentlich den Verbrauch bei Akkubetrieb nachmessen?

EDIT
Mache gleich mal nen LoAD-Durchgang mit Superpi und 3d Mark 06 mit 1,6Ghz und 2,0 Ghz

EDIT 2
Leider geht bei mir unter Last es immer hoch auf 2,0 Ghz und NHC unterstützt mein Notebokk leider nicht.

*LAST Super pi - 10 x 200 Mhz - 2.000 Mhz - 1,275 v - 44 W mit Monitor (max) - 38 W ohne Monitor

LAST 3D Mark 06 - 10 x 200 Mhz - 2.000 Mhz - 1,275 v - 57 W mit Monitor (max) - 50 W ohne Monitor*


----------



## Captain Future (30. März 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich den Verbrauch bei Akkubetrieb nachmessen?



Da gibt's so ein Tool, was die Entladung des Akkus auslesen kann. War vor einiger Zeit mal in der PCGH drin - Mobilemeter.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. März 2008)

Danke! Mobilemeter v. 0.3.1

das Programm ist wirklich genial. Die Werte sind plausibel. Ich hab mal im Anhang die aktuelle Version hochgeladen.

Hier meine Werte im Akkubetrieb.

*AKKU - IDLE - 1.600 Mhz - 0,973 v - 9,5 W bis 10,5 W - Min. Helligkeit - Blauer Hintergrund
AKKU - IDLE - 1.600 Mhz - 0,973 v - 11,85 W - Max. Helligkeit - Blauer Hintergrund
AKKU - IDLE - 1.600 Mhz - 0,973 v - 13,5 W bis 14,5 W - Max. Helligkeit - Forum als Hintergrund*

* AKKU - LAST - 2.000 Mhz - 1,275 v - 37,64 W - Max. Helligkeit - Super Pi*


----------



## Dr.Helium (30. März 2008)

39 Watt ... Cool .

Mein Notebook (sig.) braucht wesentlich mehr:
Idle + Bildschirm aus = 42Watt
Idle + Bildschirm an = 54Watt
Last = 120Watt


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2008)

Mein Macbook Pro unter Vista (sagt nix! )

*Netz - IDLE - 1.200 Mhz (200x6) - 0,963 v - 29 W - Max. Helligkeit - Forum als Hintergrund

*unter Mac OS X brauche ich bei selben Einstellungen gerade einmal* 22Watt.
*


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2008)

-NT: Seasonic **-500HT Active PFC F3
 +3,3V    30A
 +5V       30A   max. 180W
 +12V1    17A
 +12V2    16A   combined 396W
 -12V      0,8A  9.6W
 +5Vsb    2A     10W

gesamt: 500W
-CPU: AMD X2 4200+ (S939) @4600+ @default-Spannung
-Grafik: Leadtek PX8800 GT ZL @650/1625/900
-Sound: Creative SB Audigy 2ZS
-Mainboard Asus A8N-SLI
-2 KLKs, 1 Revoltec mit roten LEDs (92mm), 1 Enermax Warp (80mm), 2 weitere 80er, 1 weiterer 92er, alle Themalrock
-DVD-Brenner: NEC-45xx, kann alles brennen 

an der Steckerleiste weiterhin: 
-Speed-Link Medusa 5.1
-externe HDD 
-17" Proview LCD

Verbrauch: 
Idle alles an mit QnQ, Lüfter auf Max.: ca 113W (Desktop)
Idle alles aus, nur Monitor und Rechner an, Lüfter auf Min.: ca. 90W (Desktop)   
Idle ohne alles, nur Rechner: ca 74W

unter Last natürlich mehr, aber so viel zum mini-Verbrauch ohne große Anstrengungen 
edit: Last etwa 270W


----------



## Piy (31. März 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mein Macbook Pro unter Vista (sagt nix! )








btt: ich leg mir nächsates jahr auch n energiespar-pc/laptop zu, wenn ich auszieh kann ich mir strom nichtmehr leisten


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (1. April 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> btt: ich leg mir nächsates jahr auch n energiespar-pc/laptop zu, wenn ich auszieh kann ich mir strom nichtmehr leisten



Das brauchst du nicht, du must dir einfach nur ein paar Hamster holen und dann ein paar Laufräder. Diese Laufräder tust du dann mit einen Dynamo koppeln und schon erzeugt deine Hamsterarmee für dich Strom und du kannst dir weiterhin ein vollwärtigen PC im Unterhalt leisten 

MFG


----------



## killer89 (1. April 2008)

das mach ich


----------

